# Corsa 01 > MXL upgrade worth it?



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi all

I'm a very contented Corsa 01 rider. An MX Leader in my size has come up. Would it be worth the upgrade, or overkill for a skinny, underpowered weakling like me (140 pounds)?

Suggestions and comments appreciated.

B


----------



## djg714 (Oct 24, 2005)

bing181 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm a very contented Corsa 01 rider. An MX Leader in my size has come up. Would it be worth the upgrade, or overkill for a skinny, underpowered weakling like me (140 pounds)?
> 
> ...



Keep the Corsa. I did the same thing and ended up selling the MX.
btw I'm 190.

Enjoy the Corsa it's a great bike.
:thumbsup:


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*at 140*

a Corsa is planty stiff


----------



## bing181 (Oct 17, 2005)

*56 MX Leader for sale in Belgium*

OK, I'll stay with my Corsa 01. So if anyone's interested, there's a 56 MX Leader in Belgium.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160124565277

Currently sitting there for 450 Euros. I'd be surprised if it gets any/many local bids

There's very little info with it, translations basically reads: 18 speed Campy, come and get it at my house, I bought the frame for 47 000 Belgian Francs (about $1500).

If anyone wants me to do anything or whatever (I'm in Belgium), PM me.

B


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

At your size, an MX Leader would be a mistake (too stiff). The Corsa is the right frame for you.


----------

